# Bile Salt diarrhea



## pookieKay (Mar 30, 2012)

Well im new on this support site,Im only 22 and im struggling with bile salt diarrhea ever since I had my gallbladder removed,its horrible....I feel so bad for my fiance because he always wants to take me out to dinner,shopping or just run simple errands and I feel really anxious because I dont want to leave the house,or when we go out anywhere I spend more time in or searching for a bathroom,Ive avoided birthday dinners,having friends a life because of this problem,i feel like i live in the bathroom,I now have panic attacks and depresstion,Its basically ruining my life,although I try my hardest to keep a positive attitudeIts now getting to the point that I skip meals and dont eat much because I dont want to get sick!If anyone has any ideas or just wants to talk let me knowthanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ask your Dr for a bile salt binder medication! The powder form is Questran and the Pill form is Colestid.


----------



## pookieKay (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay ill be sure to ask him,thanks for your help


----------



## pookieKay (Mar 30, 2012)

Has anyone had success with calcium? The other thing is I cant seem to lose any weight after having it removed


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

See the Diarrhea Forum for info on the Calcium. Specifically....See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread (pinned to the top of the Diarrhea Forum) for instructions on how what and when to take the calcium carbonate.


----------

